# BADLY need advice - Disney Vacation Club Week Auction



## scooooter (Sep 4, 2008)

I am literally sick to my stomach as I type this.  We purchased a 5 night vacation at Disney's Animal Kingdom, Savannah View room, several months ago on Ebay from an Isoldit.com location.  They have a disney vacation club membership.  

I will try to make this as short as I can.  I hadn't received my paperwork after a good month and a half and emailed them and they looked into it (another couple of weeks) and found that my vacation had been accidentally given to someone else.  I was dumbfounded.  They were VERY apologetic and promised to take care of it. when they called disney, there were no rooms for the week we were looking for, (Nov 2nd with check out on the 7th). Eventually they told us they had all but two nights & were working to get those for us.  They finally emailed or called and said they had them and they should be getting the paperwork from disney shortly and would forward to me.

I waited and waited and again followed up maybe 3 weeks ago or so explaining that I STILL had not received them.  

I received an email saying that the location had gone out of business and that everyone was gone.       A very nice guy who works at the main location has been trying to help me get something else booked and so far, i have not been successful.  His option today was 3 nights at Disney Vero Beach with the 2 remaining nights at Animal Kingdom.  Or, the full 5 nights at an all star location.  

I am just sick, sick, sick about this because of course, we've had the kids all excited about the fact that we were going to be able to see the giraffes right in our backyard when we went to bed and when we woke up.  We rented out our Orange Lake River Island units to be able to do this and do not have the money to just book another vacation.  I think we are out maybe $1300 or so?  

Please, does anyone have any advice at all on what we can possibly do?  I am just devastated.  I am SO THANKFUL that this person is trying to help us because it does say right on their policy that we need to deal directly with the store since they are a franchise, so he really doesn't have to be helping me at all.  Should I just take what he is offering and be lucky to get it?


----------



## scooooter (Sep 4, 2008)

forgot to mention - I am not familiar with the vero beach location but i am somewhat familiar with the all sports locations.  Our kids are 7 (girl) and 4 (boy).

Thank you in advance for any and all suggestions on what i could possibly do.  he is currently checking availability for all of nov and dec for me.  if we have to change our airline tickets, so be it.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Sep 4, 2008)

I always hate reading these threads, but here is some advice.

First request a full refund and if they don't give refunds, then take the deal if that is your only option. Report this to eBay and others, but a good recourse may not be possible.

VB is very nice, but is 1.5 hrs from Disney and on the beach. November may still be warm, but it could also be cool, sorta a crapshoot.

All-Star is a "value" hotel and is minimally acceptable to be on Disney property, but not nearly as nice as Animal Kingdom.


----------



## scooooter (Sep 4, 2008)

Bill thank you for responding, and for your input on this.

They are no longer an ebay member because they are out of business...

I did ask for a full refund, but that is not possible because the money is not there....

I really do not want to stay at the vero beach location because my children are not interested in the ocean - we've been a few times and they really do not care for it.  

I know the all star properties are lower cost and that is what I am trying to avoid.  

Oh gosh.  I can't believe I got us into this mess.  It just makes me sick to my stomach.  My vacation was all booked, all they had to do was confirm those last two nights and I would be all set - it would just be a matter of giving me my confirmation number.  

If they come back and say that my only option is either vero or the all star, i guess i'm going to have to take the allstar and just get over it.  I just can't believe that this dream trip that we have been planning, in a gorgeous resort with the animals, is going to be gone.......uugghh!  I don't understand how this could happen.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Sep 4, 2008)

Try to make leomonade from lemons.

You can visit AKL any time you like, eat there, walk around the property, etc.

All Star is fine if they get you in, but I would really request a mid-range place like Port Orleans as this is a great property at a great price (for Disney).


----------



## disneydor (Sep 4, 2008)

If they can get you an All Star resort why can't they get you a regular room in the Animal Kingdom Lodge.  It may not be a villa but they do have rooms available.


----------



## scooooter (Sep 4, 2008)

I did ask him to check for Nov/Dec for a room in AK, and he is, but my fear is that I am going to have to pay more $$ towards this because there is not much money left in their account.  (which of course has nothing to do with the money I had sent them, which is just gone.)  I just looked it up and we had paid $1175 for the 5 nights, savannah view in AK.

Thank you guys, so much, for giving me input on this!!!

Rhonda


----------



## scooooter (Sep 4, 2008)

Disneydor - I just re-read your post - I missed the end of it the first time around.  Are you saying there ARE rooms at the Animal Kingdom from the 2nd thru the 7th, that are not savannah view rooms?


----------



## scooooter (Sep 4, 2008)

UPDATE:  He just got back to me and said he can get us 5 nights at Animal Kingdom, savannah view, for March.  My only concern about that is how busy are the parks in march compared to november?  Is it going to be a huge difference, or no? If not, I am willing to wait to have the room that we want.  

THANK YOU IN ADVANCE for your help with this!!!!
Rhonda


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Sep 4, 2008)

March is significantly more crowded than November, but I would be careful that this offer may also dissappear if you wait that long. Also, I am sure there will be issues regarding airfares.

Also, $1175 / 5 nights = $235 per night which is a pretty good deal for this location


----------



## scooooter (Sep 4, 2008)

Yes, you are correct.  I asked if there were rooms available, even without the savannah view, for oct/nov/dec., as i'd rather give up the savannah room and still go during the slow time.  from what i just read on here for reveiws during march in disney, it's a busy time of year.  i'd rather have an enjoyable experience at the park with smaller crowds if i can.

Thank you for your help!
Rhonda


----------



## disneydor (Sep 4, 2008)

Good Luck!!


----------



## capjak (Sep 4, 2008)

How about other DVC sites: Wildnerness/Beach Club/Broadwalk/SSR/OKW?


----------



## scooooter (Sep 4, 2008)

Thank you, Jack!  I am going to check those out as well.  I really don't want to go in March if i can help it.  I will look into those if he's not able to do this.  thanks for the thought!!!!

Rhonda


----------



## icydog (Sep 4, 2008)

Okay--- take a breath. Then you will have to deal with this. 

Do not take a Vero Beach room. Although Vero Beach is lovely, it is NOT commutable to Walt Disney World. It is at least 1.5 hours away and that's not including traffic. 

Suggest, instead, a stay at Disney's Old Key West Resort or Saratoga Springs Resort. These are both Disney Vacation Club properties but because they are so big- they can offer much more availability. Both are lovely resorts and your kids will love either one of them. 

The reason I say to take Nov in the Saratoga Springs or Old Key West Resorts-- *is because you will not get into the Animal Kingdom Villas in March--The AKV is sold out for March of 2009 and has been for months. *

You are out the money you already paid. Make sure you are proactive, and make sure you get something nice for you and your kids.


----------



## elaine (Sep 4, 2008)

*I would try to take anything that they have for Nov*

unless you are flying SWA, most airlines have $100 per ticket change fee.  I would rather keep my tickets and take anything that they had--even All Star Sports, if you don't have to pay any more $$.  I would think there would be some DVC avail. for those dates--don't limit to AKV--take ANY DVC, and if not DVC, then any Disney hotel.
IF you are on SWA or have a deal with no penalty for airline tickets, then I would still schedule a trip SOON--you need to get the "bird in hand" before it goes away---forget about AKV--at this time, you need to salvage your trip and try to get something out of it to recoup the money you have spent--best wishes. Elaine


----------



## 1st Class (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry about your situation and wanted to encourage you to follow up with the suggestions found in this thread.

If you paid for AKV you are entitled to accommodations of equal value. All-Star Sports is not, IMO, equal to AKV.  There are better choices.  Icydog makes a good point of suggesting you ask for larger DVC resorts with more availability.  Don't be afraid to refuse to accept a resort that is incomparable to what you paid for.  I also agree with Steamboat Bill who suggests Port Orleans.  My family enjoyed staying there a number of times before we were timeshare owners.  I wish you luck in resolving this to your satisfaction.


----------



## elaine (Sep 5, 2008)

*she takes a risk refuses other places*

form what OP said, the place she paid is out of business and there is no money left--(I don't really understand the relationship with the other place making the offer). But assuming the original renter was not a bonded travel company and assuming she has no recourse with paypal or credit card---then it seems she is pretty much out the $. 
This is not like Disney calling and saying, "sorry, we're over capacity, can you take different lodging?"  This is some commercial DVC renter who took the $ and now she is (almost) high and dry.  If I already had plane tickets paid for, I would try to get some value for the money I paid, even if it is only $500 worth of All Star Sports.


----------



## littlestar (Sep 6, 2008)

I would try to see if he could get you a split stay at like two onsite resorts - say a couple of nights at Saratoga and the other three nights at Animal Kingdom like he suggested. Disney will move your luggage for you. You could be in the parks the day of the switch.


----------



## ctydisneyfan (Sep 7, 2008)

Hello,
I really really hate to hear of your troubles but want to provide some insite.  

First, I have had the pleasure of being at Disney in March several times and yes it is busier than November but not crazy like April or May or even June or July when its just insane...gone then too.  But even though its March not all is considered spring break...I have gone the 2nd and 4th weeks and had no trouble with really long lines...yes there are lines on very popular rides, ie Dumbo, Space Mountain, Buzz Lightyear and there was a wait time, but I believe the longest was Pirates and it took just 25 min.  So by all means if the location is that important...don't hestitate as this booking will not last.

Second, I agree with the others above. Do NOT be afraid to ask for what you paid for.  AKV is considered Deluxe, don't be satisfied with Value.  Ask for alternative locations, like Saratoga Springs. Old Key West, Port New Orleans, Coranado Springs, even these are Moderate/Deluxe but at least you get a better value.  SSR and OKW are large resorts and you should ask the guy to find out exactly whats available at your timeframe...Better yet, do your homework and call Disney direct and ask whats available during your dates!  You state November-be more specific...are your dates firm?  Can you come earlier or possibly later?  If you are going to incur airline charges to change your flight, Tell the guy...nothing is ever guarenteed until confirmation but at least you can see if they are being upfront with you.

Good Luck!
Jill


----------



## fadedgirl (Sep 11, 2008)

How did you pay?  You probably thought about this but just in case:

If you used a credit card, call your credit card company and contest the charge.  The last time that I did this they told me that I had 114 days from the date of the charge.  I don't see where you said what date you made the purchase.  I'm sure every credit card is different, but I was surprised that I had that long.

Its worth shot, you would get the funds taken off of your "balance owed" and there is no doubt they would rule in your favor considering the people are out of business.


----------

